# service engine soon light??



## yazzr (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi,
I currently have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE, about 97000 km on it. I have had the car for roughly 2 and half years now. A few days ago, the service engine soon light appeared. I continued driving before I actually took it to the Nissan dealership. After performing a enigine diagnostic check, they came to the conclusion that the mass air flow sensor and ECM need reprogramming. The estimate cost was rougly $1000!!!! I was wondering if there are any other alternate solutions to this problem? Is this problem a huge concern? What are the possible solutions?

Thanks
Yazz


----------



## BlkMax2K (Apr 7, 2005)

yazzr said:


> Hi,
> I currently have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE, about 97000 km on it. I have had the car for roughly 2 and half years now. A few days ago, the service engine soon light appeared. I continued driving before I actually took it to the Nissan dealership. After performing a enigine diagnostic check, they came to the conclusion that the mass air flow sensor and ECM need reprogramming. The estimate cost was rougly $1000!!!! I was wondering if there are any other alternate solutions to this problem? Is this problem a huge concern? What are the possible solutions?
> 
> Thanks
> Yazz



I suggest you go to forums.maxima.org. You may be able to better find the answer to your questions there. I believe the maf sensor is only about $100 if you order it yourself and from what I have read you can change it yourself.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

yazzr said:


> Hi,
> I currently have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE, about 97000 km on it. I have had the car for roughly 2 and half years now. A few days ago, the service engine soon light appeared. I continued driving before I actually took it to the Nissan dealership. After performing a enigine diagnostic check, they came to the conclusion that the mass air flow sensor and ECM need reprogramming. The estimate cost was rougly $1000!!!! I was wondering if there are any other alternate solutions to this problem? Is this problem a huge concern? What are the possible solutions?
> 
> Thanks
> Yazz


The ECM should be reprogrammed for free, especially at your mileage. As for the MAF, do it yourself. plenty of people on here have.


----------



## 2K1Maxima (May 11, 2005)

yazzr said:


> Hi,
> I currently have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE, about 97000 km on it. I have had the car for roughly 2 and half years now. A few days ago, the service engine soon light appeared. I continued driving before I actually took it to the Nissan dealership. After performing a enigine diagnostic check, they came to the conclusion that the mass air flow sensor and ECM need reprogramming. The estimate cost was rougly $1000!!!! I was wondering if there are any other alternate solutions to this problem? Is this problem a huge concern? What are the possible solutions?
> 
> Thanks
> Yazz


A guy named Dave B. in the Maxima.org can get you a MAF for approx $150 and you can also do it yourself, its very easy!!


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

2K1Maxima said:


> A guy named Dave B. in the Maxima.org can get you a MAF for approx $150 and you can also do it yourself, its very easy!!


No, I think he can get it for about 90-100... DaveB's phone number is here:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1921238#post1921238

Its definitely a DIY job....


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Puppetmaster said:


> No, I think he can get it for about 90-100... DaveB's phone number is here:
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1921238#post1921238
> 
> Its definitely a DIY job....


definately true about the DIY job, regarding the MAF sensor. As for the ECM reprogramming, it should be free, as it is covered under the federal emissions warranty. unfortunately, considering you are using metrics (97000 Km), it seems you are not located in the US. However, a lot of reputable shops are willing to do it for free, as it is all labor. Let me know how it works out for you


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

that price is way high even to have the dealership do it, I think factory list is aprox 138.00, and I work for a dealer, and the most we have charged is three hours labor, at 75.00 an hour, plus about another fifteen bucks for the proper filter. sounds like you are getting raped man.


----------



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

yazzr said:


> Hi,
> I currently have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE, about 97000 km on it. I have had the car for roughly 2 and half years now. A few days ago, the service engine soon light appeared. I continued driving before I actually took it to the Nissan dealership. After performing a enigine diagnostic check, they came to the conclusion that the mass air flow sensor and ECM need reprogramming. The estimate cost was rougly $1000!!!! I was wondering if there are any other alternate solutions to this problem? Is this problem a huge concern? What are the possible solutions?
> 
> Thanks
> Yazz



Sounds like you live in Canada? If you are in the Toronto area (Mississauga spcifically), I can help you replace your MAF once you get it. As for reprogramming, I could recommend a local dealer for you in Brampton. Again that is if you live in the Toronto area or if you are in Canada.


----------



## yazzr (Apr 26, 2005)

*gotten worse :S*

The situation in my 2000 Maxima has gotten far worse. The SES light is continually lit and the car seems as if it is "dead". There is absolutely no pick, the RPM is much higher, far less gas consumption, and no power at all. At this moment the car is not even road worthy as it struggles to reach 60 km/h. Only thing that has been recently changed is the right O2 sensor., but that was of no help as it made things worse. I wondering if it is still a MAF problem, programming problems or something else. Need HELP.

Thanks
Yazz


----------



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

yazzr said:


> The situation in my 2000 Maxima has gotten far worse. The SES light is continually lit and the car seems as if it is "dead". There is absolutely no pick, the RPM is much higher, far less gas consumption, and no power at all. At this moment the car is not even road worthy as it struggles to reach 60 km/h. Only thing that has been recently changed is the right O2 sensor., but that was of no help as it made things worse. I wondering if it is still a MAF problem, programming problems or something else. Need HELP.
> 
> Thanks
> Yazz


Yazz:

I sent you a reply to your PM. The Toronto Maxima Enthusiasts Club (TMEC) has always recommended DERMAC Nissan at Hwy 10 and Bovaird area. ots of Nissan owners in the club go there for parts. Why not give them a try. It does sound like you are having a MAF sensor problem. The same thing happens, I believe, if you take a healthy Maxima and run it with the MAF unplugged. Try calling sme of teh local wreckers, they may have a MAF available. I'm not sure if this part is specific from year to year or interchangeable from year to year.


----------

